# FLW Lake Erie tourny.



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.liveleaderboard.com/

Theres the link for the Live Leaderboard of the tournament! Lots of big fish caught and some good finishes for the locals!!

CONGRATS TO Aaron Depinet "Adepinet" with the first day finishing in 13th place out of 123 boats! Aaron also runs the WBSA tournaments for everyone and is a great guy! Good Job Aaron!:B


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Going to cash my check in the morning.......did you see that 45 lb. bag today? holy shmoly.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya dude I was watching that weigh in....crazy! The one guy weighed in a 32" Eye for big fish......if that thing hadnt spawned it would of been a 12lb eye! crazy!

Aaron finished in 6th place on the second day!!! Him and the other top 10 finishers will be fishing today for the championship!!! Goodluck Aaron!!! Hope you get 5 pullbacks and they are all 10 pounders!!! Great job bro on showing them pro's how the locals do it!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hopefully your buddy does good today. It will be live on the website if you wanna watch the weigh in.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaron ended up finished 8th out of 123 boats and against professionals like gary parsons! Awesome job aaron!!! Way to go Bro!


----------

